
Rainbow Color Map Still Considered Harmful (2007) [pdf] - Tomte
https://github.com/djoshea/matlab-utils/blob/master/libs/perceptuallyImprovedColormaps/Rainbow%20Color%20Map%20-Still-%20Considered%20Harmful.pdf
======
jannotti
Nice clear presentation. I'm convinced.

